
Ask HN: What to $600 AWS credit only valid for 7 Days? - SoulMan
I don&#x27;t have any active project to host but got this promotional credid. What will be the best use of it ? Trying to do some POC around kubernets and MySQL but I doubt I would be able to spend that much within 7 days.
======
jdan
GPU mining. You should be able to burn through that in a few hours.

~~~
duxup
How much could one expect to get out of $600 of AWS GPU mining?

$500? $10?

~~~
malux85
30 to 40 cents.

Just kidding, 600 (USD I'm assuming) will get you a GPU instance for nearly a
month. That might net you 100-200 if you pay attention and mine the most
valuable cryptos

~~~
duxup
Interesting, thanks.

------
gshdg
Sell it to someone for $500

